# Alternate methode of barrell storage



## ldmack3 (Nov 3, 2012)

If my timing gets off and I don't have a batch of wine ready for the barrell is it acceptable to refill the barrell with a sanitized solution of water and sulfite as opposed to the cleaning, sulfur burning, etc?

It would seem to make sense and save having to re-soak when you are ready as long as long as the water contains at least as much SO2 as wine.
Thanks all


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2012)

I would clean and sulfer rather than have a barrel of water leaching the oak out of the barrel.


----------



## ldmack3 (Nov 4, 2012)

Good point. (DUH!)


Thanks Dan


----------



## altavino (Nov 4, 2012)

you can do wet storage , I do this with neutral barrels sometimes when I have a gap .

you must also add citric acid to about 4 -5 g/l to make the so2 more effective.


----------



## ldmack3 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks John. 
Did not know about the citric acid.

Les


----------

